# Please restart your device



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

I picked up my second rider as a new Lyft driver. He told me that he needed to go to Ststen Island to pick up his cousin, 40 minutes, waited a 1/2 hour for him and now 3 more guys, drove them to Brooklyn for 2 stops and then back to the original Staten Island drop-off about 1:20 driving time. When I went to look at my phone Lyft had sent me a message that my phone stopped sending location updates about 40 minutes earlier, please restart your device, if that doesn't work they'll end the trip from the last location provided. 

I have no idea what I'm going to get compensated for this. Has anyone ever had a similar issue with Lyft?
I obviously sent them an email.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

If you emailed them and have good info on the ride, that along with the GPS info they have should get you paid at or close to what the ride was.

I have not had this happen myself, but have heard of this from many others and they said they got paid pretty accurately.

Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> If you emailed them and have good info on the ride, that along with the GPS info they have should get you paid at or close to what the ride was.
> 
> I have not had this happen myself, but have heard of this from many others and they said they got paid pretty accurately.
> 
> Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks, I will let you know what comes of it.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

I received my pay statement and was happy with what I was paid by lyft. It looks like lyft takes 20% of the total ride and doesn't account for tolls.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

or am i looking at the daily driving summary incorrectly?


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Two point to make.

1) Tolls: Lyft does reimburse you for tolls, but I don't know if they track it automatically. You will need to tell them about it. If you use an iPass or EZ-Pass, they ask you to send them your monthly statement and highlight the tolls charges that are Lyft related.

2) Ride adjustment: Lyft is really good about ride adjustments. Just remember to email them ASAP within the day. There have been a few times early in my driving life where I have forgotten to start the ride. I would start and end the ride after I drop the passenger off and leave a detailed comment about where I picked him up and time etc. Lo and behold they compensate me accordingly on the pay statement the next day. They have told me before that it's harder for them to make the adjustment if you alert them the next day.

Cheers


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

thank you for the info, it would be a little annoying to try to get a statement from EZ pass so I hope they pay me for the tolls, but i got my daily statement today and I havent seen anything. I guess I was hoping that they did it the same way Uber does it.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah sorry I can't provide much more info. I drive within the city of Chicago pretty much and rarely get on toll roads.

Isn't there a way to get an electronic EZ pass statement? Worse case scenario, just email them the amount and time of the ride and deal with the evidence later if they ask for it.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

I'll be fine I'm sure. Thanks again.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> If you emailed them and have good info on the ride, that along with the GPS info they have should get you paid at or close to what the ride was.
> 
> I have not had this happen myself, but have heard of this from many others and they said they got paid pretty accurately.
> 
> Let us know how it goes for you.


Lyft isn't that good at getting back to you when you email them. I sent them an email 3 days ago, got an auto response so I know they received it, but haven't heard anything back.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Lyft requires a statement/receipt for any tolls that you paid, and it has to be within 30 days of the ride. If you can log on to your EZPass account online, you can probably download something in PDF format. You have to email it to [email protected] com (and make sure you point out which ones are Lyft tolls, if you have personal tolls there as well). I just do it once every 3 weeks or so to make sure I don't go over the 30-day time limit.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

It would be very helpful if Lyft's daily statement included the TIME of the trip! Even better if it could include a map of the trip like Uber does. I have no idea which tolls belong to my trips in between rides and which are owed to me by Lyft.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

It definitely is a pain in the neck, since I'm constantly paying tolls driving for uber.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Swed said:


> It definitely is a pain in the neck, since I'm constantly paying tolls driving for uber.


It is very easy with Uber, I don't even need to email them a receipt or an epass statement.

I simply email them my trip number and amount of toll paid, and they credit my account within 24 hours.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

I usually write down how many tolls I paid at the end of the day (but I don't always drive on roads that have tolls, and when I do, it's one or two tolls per day). If you pay a lot of tolls, maybe along with your miles, you can just write down the time you started and stopped driving, so you can at least look on your statement for the tolls you paid in between those hours. It is annoying, but you've gotta record your miles for taxes anyway, so you may as well record what time it is while you're doing it!


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> It is very easy with Uber, I don't even need to email them a receipt or an epass statement.
> 
> I simply email them my trip number and amount of toll paid, and they credit my account within 24 hours.


Yuri


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

In Nj they give us an extra $20 for driving into NYC which more than covers the toll.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Swed said:


> I received my pay statement and was happy with what I was paid by lyft. It looks like lyft takes 20% of the total ride and doesn't account for tolls.


You need to remember when you went through the tunnel or over the bridge, the go to your ezpass statement print it highlight the lyft toll and endless of to them to get payed, they soon will update their system so it picks up the toll right away like ubers system.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes that's exactly what I did. A pain in the ass, amazing that Uber technology does it automatically and Lyft can't.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Swed said:


> Yes that's exactly what I did. A pain in the ass, amazing that Uber technology does it automatically and Lyft can't.


I was told in their office here in nyc that they should have it up and running within a couple of weeks, I say a month, so the app picks up the toll automatically like uber.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

That would be great, believe it or not ez pass actually charges a few bucks a month to send you a report.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Swed said:


> That would be great, believe it or not ez pass actually charges a few bucks a month to send you a report.


Just go paperless, I do, just log into your account and print it out.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Will do, thanks


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

Swed said:


> Yuri


You do not even need to email Uber for tolls. As you close out the ride there is a "HELP" button for you to click, chose the option "problem with Fare" and you'll get a list of options which include tolls. Enter the toll amount and the location of the tollway and it is added to your next weekly statement.


----------

